# New Losi sprint car



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

New 18th scale sprint car.

http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/De...ProdID=LOSB0205


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

wazzer said:


> New 18th scale sprint car.
> 
> http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/De...ProdID=LOSB0205


That looks nice I will have to order one.

Maybe our sprinter body will fit????


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like a cross between a supermodified and a sprinter the tail tank needs to be more rounded the late model conversion body actually looks more realistic with cool paint jobs!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I can see sprint car racing making a return to the BRP races. I am a little scared, I still remember the last 1/18 and 1/10 sprint car racing I did. YIKES
Tang

But I in...... I went to Sharon Speedway last Saturday Night with 2slow00. Wow what fun, I loved get hit with the dirt. If those who haven't gone to one yet....you are missing out on some good racing.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang > I will through dirt at You this Friday in the main :wave:  Or maybe get hit in the head with concrete from the ceiling.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

These sprinters are neat. I'd get one. Bud we need a dirt oval in your back yard!Glad you had fun Tang.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IF YOU MAKE A CLASS I'M IN....I THINK THEY LOOK SWEEEEET :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the late model conversion! Friddies has a dirt oval?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Goodbye Garden!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqpa5nW0m5k


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice find Tang looks like road trip to Freemont,those sprinters were getting around that track better than the full size ones,big fremont always way to slick and boring that was pretty cool.How do we get in touch with who is running the show there??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooo,please don't tell me that is California,not Fremont Ohio,....Hey Freddie dirt sure would look nice on that new track of yours!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

California....those were the factory cars on Lipo-and brushed motors....from what I could see


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

i have been checking on them but they are not going to be out till July
unless someone else has a line on where to get them


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I just talked with Losi they said end of July beginning of Aug. Will have to see on that !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K5 caper>>> You been sleeping in that hot sun again???


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah just rolling out of my sleeping bag next to the pool,the uv index here in Cleveland has been brutal the last couple of weeks,please disregard all posts I have thrown out!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, assuming axles are same size/offset as Mini-T, the BRP foams should work on this, right?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I would think so. However it makes sense too keep it the same, but You know they change things so You have to get new things and spend more $$$


----------

